# Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?



## vovo (13. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,#h 

Bald steht bei mir eine neue Spinnrolle an, darum die Frage:
Warum braucht Man (Ich) ein Worm-Shaft-Getriebe?|kopfkrat 


LG
Vovo


----------



## Lionhead (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*

Das war früher mal ein Argument für eine Rolle mit guter Schnurverlegung.
Es gibt aber mittlerweile auch gute Rollen ohne Wormshaft (Spro Blue Arc 7xxx und 8xxx) , die sogar stabiler als die Wormshaft-Kollegen sind.

Jan "Lionhead" 



			
				vovo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,#h
> 
> Bald steht bei mir eine neue Spinnrolle an, darum die Frage:
> Warum braucht Man (Ich) ein Worm-Shaft-Getriebe?|kopfkrat
> ...


----------



## ForellenMike (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*

Jedes beliebige konstruktive Prinzip kann in der Praxis gut oder eben auch weniger gut ausgeführt werden; also sagt es nicht zwangsläufig etwas über die Gesamtqualität einer Rolle, Rute, wasauchimmer aus.
Nach diesem "Disclaimer": anders als beispielsweise eine große Anzahl Kugellager stellt ein Wormshaft auf jeden Fall ein* sinnvolles *Detail dar, das auf eine vernünftige Schnurverlegung hinweist. Bei Verwendung multifiler Schnüre ist ein WS schon wirklich eine gute Wahl, wenn auch nicht zwingend. 





> ... gibt aber mittlerweile auch gute Rollen ohne Wormshaft (Spro Blue Arc 7xxx und 8xxx) ...


Auch aus der Ecke der Arc-Fans hört man öfter, für multi-Schnüre lieber die WS-Varianten zu wählen...


----------



## bennie (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*

Wormshaft ist für die perfekte Schnurverlegung insbesondere bei geflochtener Schnur definitiv zu empfehlen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*

Wenn der Wormshaft nicht anfälliger und komplizierter (in Aufbau und Wartung) wäre als eine einfache Schnurverlegung mit Exzenterrad, dann wäre das eine ultimative Sache. So muß man immer überlegen, was einem wichtiger ist: einfach und robust oder excellent aber vorsichtiger handlebar.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*

andere Getriebearten wie z.B. unterschiedliche Hubgeschwindigkeiten verlegen die Schnur inzwischen genauso  perfekt wie Wormschaft, sind aber robuster #h


----------



## Gummipeitscher (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*

Wormshaft-Getriebe haben die beste Schnurverlegung. Andere Schnurverlegungs-Konzepte sind inzwischen fast ebenbürtig.
Ich würde dir ein Wormshaft-Getriebe empfehlen, da man bei den anderen Getrieben nie genau weiß wie da verlegt wird. Es gibt beispielsweise bei der Penn Slammer bei bestimmten Schnüren immer wieder große Probleme. Bei der Daiwas Certate dann wieder nicht. Die hat auch kein WS, ist aber unverhältnismäßig teuer.
Das ein WS weniger stabil ist stimmt so nicht. Es kommt auf die Qualität der Rolle an. Von einer 30 Euro Rolle mit WS, kann man nicht unbedingt jahrelange Haltbarkeit erwarten.
Mit einer Daiwa Tournament mit WS kannst Du aber dein Leben lang Waller rausdrehen und das bei der perfektesten Schnurverlegung.
Es kommt einfach auf die Verarbeitung an und nicht auf das Prinzip. Die neueren Konzepte wurden meiner Meinung nur beworben um Kosten zu sparen. Ein WS muss halt präzise gefertigt sein und das kostet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*



			
				Gummipeitscher schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich würde dir ein Wormshaft-Getriebe empfehlen, da man bei den anderen Getrieben nie genau weiß wie da verlegt wird...


 
(abgesehen davon, dass das Prinzip des Spulenhubs mit unterschiedlicher Geschwindigkeit sowohl in Katalogen von  Shimano, DAM und Cormoran beschrieben ist ...)


MUSS MAN DENN DAS WISSEN? #c  Ich nicht ... #h


----------



## ForellenMike (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Wormshaft nicht anfälliger und komplizierter (in Aufbau und Wartung) wäre als eine einfache Schnurverlegung mit Exzenterrad, dann wäre das eine ultimative Sache. So muß man immer überlegen, was einem wichtiger ist: einfach und robust oder excellent aber vorsichtiger handlebar.


Bei den Vorzügen sind wir ja einig; ich sehe aber das Konzept des WS auch als "einfach und robust" an. Sicher, es gibt hier prinzipbedingt durchaus eine deuliche Grenze der Belastbarkeit, die von anderen Systemen übertroffen wird. Ich denke aber nicht, dass dies bei normalen Stationärrollen schon zum Tragen kommt, sonst wäre der WS nicht gerade auch bei so vielen Multis vorhanden.
Was Langzeitstabilität und Wartung angeht kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur von meinen Mitchells sprechen. Meine Leib-und-Magen-Rolle (308X) ist am häufigsten im (Spinn-) Einsatz, dreht also viel. Sie bekommt (wie alle meine Rollen) einmal im Winter ihre Ölung und funktioniert seit Jahren völlig problemlos, wie die anderen auch. Das in einer Preisklasse (deutlich unter 50€), die ja vielen schon suspekt niedrig erscheint.
Wenn ein WS Probleme macht, würde ich auf Mängel bei Material, Bearbeitung oder Montage tippen.
Anders ist's ganz sicher im Bereich des "Big Game", aber bei mitteleuropäischem Süßwasserfischen habe ich keine Bedenken.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*

Ein Wormshaftgetriebe verlegt die Schnur IMMER absolut Linear eben. 

Ein Excentergetriebe verlegt die schnur am Hubanfang und Hubende IMMER langsamer als über die Hubmitte. Am oberen und unteren Spulenrand entstehen dadurch Hügel.
Da gibts zwar inzwischen aufwendigere Technische Lösungen, die das mehr oder weniger abmildern, aber in wie weit die das abzumildern in der Lage sind, steht meist in den Sternen. Einfachere systeme haben nur eine gebogene Führungsnut an dem Mitnehmer, bessere Systeme arbeiten mit Planetengetrieben oder ovalen Zahnrädern u.ä. Ersteres Flacht die Verdickungen nur etwas ab, letzteres kommt dem Wormshaft schon relativ nahe.
Es bleibt aber leider immer nur 2. wahl. Daher sind alle Spitzenrollen mit Wormshaft ausgeführt. Leider ist der Wormshaft das teurere system, da es aus mehr Teilen besteht und die Schnecke sehr aufwendig in der Herstellung ist. 

Welches System stabiler ist, kann man nicht sagen, denn das hängt mit der Achsen und Gehäuseführung zusammen und dem verwendeten Material und den Materialstärken, aber überhaupt nicht mit der Hubgetriebeart. Man könnte höchstens behaupten, dass das eine bei gleicher Stabilität vielleicht 2-3% leichter ist, aber mehr auch nicht. Manche Kräne verlegen ihr Stahlseil z.B. auch mit nem "Wormshaft" (Endlosschnecken)-Getriebe. Das ist mit sicherheit äusserst Stabil, wiegt natürlich aber auch nen paar Kilo.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hardi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*

Moin vovo,
nun ist ja einiges gesagt worden. Ich meine auch, dass Materialstärke und Materialqualität sowie Prezision bei der Fertigung ausschlaggebend sind. Ich habe in meinem Anglerleben noch keine Rolle mit Wormshaft-Getriebe geschont. Ob beim Brandungsangeln - beim Duchkurbeln, beim Pilken bis 200 Gramm oder beim Spinfischen. Auch habe ich noch keine meiner Rollen mit Wormshaft-Getriebe geschrottet.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass Du geziehltere Informationen über Haltbarkeit erhälst, wenn Du Dir eine Rolle ausguckst und geziehlte Fragen über die Erfahrung mit der Rolle hier im Forum stellst.
Ich habe eine Vorliebe für Stationairrollen mit Wormshaftgetriebe, wenn ich denn mal Stationairrollen Fische.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*

Nun bezüglich Stabilität und Laufeigenschaften kann man da im Unterschied WS vs. Excenter schon noch was sehen:

- bei gleicher Rollengröße ist ein Excenterrad viel derber und robuster, ist was anderes als der kleine Nippel oder Minischlitten in der Wormshaftrille.
- Wormshaft mag unter ordentlicher Zuglast einholen nicht (Schneckentriebproblem), mindestens Verkanten/Hakeln, schlimmer verbiegen, Excenterräder stört das prinzipiell nicht.
- Man kann beim Excenterrad den Nippel mit einer Buchse rolllagern und gut schmieren, das ist dem Wormshaft-Mitnehmer in der Rille überlegen. Wormshafte müssen mehr (nach)geschmiert werden und neigen prinzipiell zum Fett abstreifen.

Zusammenfassend kann man meiner Meinung nach schon sagen: Excenter laufen leichter länger und halten mehr aus, Wormshafte verlegen die Schnur gleichmäßiger. 

Wenn jemandem die Schnurverlegung am wichtigsten ist und die Rolle für den Einsatzzweck hinreichend robust ausgelegt ist, dann macht sich der Wormshaft besser.

Wer eine möglichst robuste Rolle haben möchte und sich nicht drum kümmern will,  optimale Schnurverlegung eher Nebensache, da kommt dann nur Excenter in Frage.


----------



## honeybee (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Nun bezüglich Stabilität und Laufeigenschaften kann man da im Unterschied WS vs. Excenter schon noch was sehen:
> 
> - bei gleicher Rollengröße ist ein Excenterrad viel derber und robuster, ist was anderes als der kleine Nippel oder Minischlitten in der Wormshaftrille.
> - Wormshaft mag unter ordentlicher Zuglast einholen nicht (Schneckentriebproblem), mindestens Verkanten/Hakeln, schlimmer verbiegen, Excenterräder stört das prinzipiell nicht.
> ...



|good:

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für eine Blue Arc ohne W/S entschieden. Und die Fische ich nun schon ne ganze Weile und kann nicht klagen.


----------



## chris981 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*

Hi AngelDet!

Wie ist denn die Schnurverlegung der Blue-Arc ohne WS verglichen mit der Red Arc? Haste evtl ein Bild davon? Und läuft die Blue Arc genauso ruhig? (hatte bisher nur  die RedArc in der Hand)

Viele Grüße,
Chris


----------



## KHof (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*



			
				chris981 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi AngelDet!
> 
> Wie ist denn die Schnurverlegung der Blue-Arc ohne WS verglichen mit der Red Arc? Haste evtl ein Bild davon? Und läuft die Blue Arc genauso ruhig? (hatte bisher nur die RedArc in der Hand)
> 
> ...


 
Hallo!
Ich bin zwar nicht Det, aber trotzdem:

Eine Blue läuft fast so ruhig wie ne Red im Neuzustand. Det`s Blue läuft aber nach Belastung (und nachfetten) ruhiger als meine vielgefischte Red.

Übrigens, Daiwas haben in der Regel einen Exzentertrieb (Caldia, Capricorn, Emblem C) und eigendlich keine Probleme mit der Schnurverlegung.
Insofern kann man gut ohne Schnecke auskommen.

Klaus


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Nun bezüglich Stabilität und Laufeigenschaften kann man da im Unterschied WS vs. Excenter schon noch was sehen:
> 
> - bei gleicher Rollengröße ist ein Excenterrad viel derber und robuster, ist was anderes als der kleine Nippel oder Minischlitten in der Wormshaftrille.
> - Wormshaft mag unter ordentlicher Zuglast einholen nicht (Schneckentriebproblem), mindestens Verkanten/Hakeln, schlimmer verbiegen, Excenterräder stört das prinzipiell nicht.
> - Man kann beim Excenterrad den Nippel mit einer Buchse rolllagern und gut schmieren, das ist dem Wormshaft-Mitnehmer in der Rille überlegen. Wormshafte müssen mehr (nach)geschmiert werden und neigen prinzipiell zum Fett abstreifen.



So falsch.
zu 1. ein Excenterrad ist zwar grösser und sieht vielleicht auch robuster aus, die Kraft wirkt aber immer nur auf einen Zahn (bzw. 2 Zähne beim wechsel des eingriffs) des Zahnrades. Die Zähne sind normal auch nicht viel Grösser als der Nippel vom Wormshaft. Und die Zähne sind normal aus nem Zink-Alu Guss (ganz Hervorragende auch mal aus Bronze, ist aber extrem selten), der Wormshaftnippel ist normal aus gehärtetem Stahl. Damit deckt sich, dass ich auch noch keinen Wormshaft geschrottet hab, aber schon mehrere Excenter. 

zu 2. Dass Schneckengetriebe wie z.B. bei den alten Abu Cardinal und den DAM Quick bei Belastung schwergängig werden ist richtig. Ab einem gewissen  niedrigem Schneckenwinkel sind Schneckengetriebe sogar selbsthemmend - sprich da dreht sich auch ohne Last nichts mehr. Das gilt aber nur, wenn das Ritzel angetrieben wird und nicht die Schnecke. Und beim Wormshaft wird die Schnecke angetrieben...
Es kann auch nicht verkanten, dafür ist der Schneckenwinkel zu klein und bevor die Schneckenwelle verbiegt, hat nen Excenterzahnrad aber dreimal Zahnausfall. Denn der Läufer auf der Schneckenwelle sollte beidseitig geführt sein, bevor der die Welle verbiegen kann, ist normal erstmal das Gehäuse krummzubiegen.
Einziges Problem: Wenn die schraube, die den Nippel fixiert, lose ist, dann schneidet der Nippel irgendwann noch ne zusätzliche Rille in die Welle.
Und das Excenterräder Belastung prinzipiell nicht stört ist auch unsinn, ich hatte schon 2 mit Zahnausfall und 2 mit Abgebrochenem Nippel!

zu 3. Das Rollenlager gibts nicht bei allen Excenter-Rollen, die Schnecke des Wormshafts kann man auch Wälzlagern, ist bei einigen Rollen auch der Fall. z.B. Die schon angesprochene Daiwa Tournament hat 2 Kugellager.
Die Zähne eines Excenterzahnrades kann man aber genausowenig Lagern wie den Mitnehmer des Wormshafts in der Welle. (Die Mitnehmer sind ja gelagert - in Delrin für gewöhnlich)
Und die Zähne des Zahnrades streifen das Fett ebenso ab. 
Du vergleichst hier also Äpfel mit Birnen...

Fazit: Es gibt kein Fazit, mann kan beides Stabiler bauen als erforderlich und auch beides zu schwach Dimensionieren.

Aber lassen wir die Technische Grundsatzdiskussion. Wir können, wenn Du Dich Traust  , ja mal ne Umfrage Starten, wer schonmal Excenter geschrottet hat und wer nen Wormshaft. Ich rechne mit weit schlechterem Abschneiden des Excenters.

(Zugegeben natürlich auch, weil der in Billigrollen dominiert...)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Aber lassen wir die Technische Grundsatzdiskussion. Wir können, wenn Du Dich Traust  , ja mal ne Umfrage Starten, wer schonmal Excenter geschrottet hat und wer nen Wormshaft. Ich rechne mit weit schlechterem Abschneiden des Excenters.


Um's abzukürzen und die Detailerklärungen zu den Zahnräder zu sparen:

Zähle z.B. mal die WS-Rollen wie die RedArc, wo der Wormshaft jetzt (nach einigen Hundert Stunden Vollrollzeit) überall bei den (evtl. nen bischen groben  ) Intensivfischern nachgiebt, sowohl Zwischenantrieb wie Wellenachse. Den kann man nämlich recht schnell beschädigen, zumindest so daß die Rolle schlecht läuft. Einmal einen heftigen Hänger über die Rolle gelöst und Spule in der statistisch häufigen Mittelstellung  ...

Und 'ne Shimano bis Gr.4000 mit WS habe (hätte) ich in 5 min. am WS zerfleddert, so daß sie min. hakelt und kratzt. Oder für immer stehen bleibt.
Also ich bin mal gespannt! 

Biete auf jeden Fall schon mal 3 Cormoran Reel Nr.1 mit WS geschrotet, 2 von Vaddern, je in einem Angeldurchgang. 
Mit Excenter 0, die Rollen sterben alle "normal" an Bügel/Kurbel Unfällen (ohne Ersatzmöglichkeit). 

Selbst ne 08/15 Rolle wie ne Eurostar GSM2 030 (bzw. Clone) ist unter echter Hyperlast durch weiches Gehäuse im Hauptgetriebe auseinandergeglitten, aber der Excenter hat keinen Mucks an Problem gesagt. Und es ließ sich alles wieder einrenken, nur ein paar Messingspäne vom Hauptritzel waren rausgefräst


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Worm-Shaft-Getriebe als Kaufentscheidung?*



			
				chris981 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn die Schnurverlegung der Blue-Arc ohne WS verglichen mit der Red Arc? Haste evtl ein Bild davon?


Schau mal in den Blue Arc Thread, da gibt es einige Bilder schon. Was KHof sagt: Daiwa baut ihre Spitzenrollen ohne WS.

Einen relevanten Unterschied merkt man beim Angeln und Spinnen zwischen den beiden Verlegetypen bei den Arcs kaum. 

Ich setze die WS-Rollen auch weiterhin ein, werde dabei aber schauen damit eben nicht rumzukloppen oder eben bei schweren Hängern vorsichtig sein, vorsichtiger als mit meiner BlueArc8 oder anderen alten Excenterrollen, wo ich jahrelang bei Hängern das Boot selbst gegen Wind zum Hänger hingekurbelt habe, auch ohne Pumpen oder so, was ja auf die Rute geht.


----------

